# This is too cool



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive. Cool beans. I saw no reason for this not to be and here it is. Thanks again to all.

Now that my first round of youngsters is coming into feather (I know, late start), I'm finding some mysteries of my own and will post some pics from time to time to see what everyone thinks.

I'm glad we talked about this George and you had the gumption to get it going. Congrats. I'm tickled pink.

Thanks again and welcome to all who visit this forum. This should prove to be very interesting indeed.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

So what are we waiting for....lets get moving!!!  


(I mean moving threads)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. Cool beans. I saw no reason for this not to be and here it is. Thanks again to all.
> 
> Now that my first round of youngsters is coming into feather (I know, late start), I'm finding some mysteries of my own and will post some pics from time to time to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> ...


 BILL we need to thank who ever put up the poll someone did and I WISH TO THANK YOU WHOM EVER IT WAS. ..GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You guys should start a Gallery with photos. If you post them here in the thread, you'll eventually have to remove them to post more because of your limit. The Gallery has no limit or at least not one that you would reach any time soon............just a thought.

In fact, a Gallery with different colors/morphs..........whatever they're called these days would be great. I'd be happy to contribute some of the normal and/or usual colored birds. I don't have any of the COOL colors like chocolate or brown or bronze............got tons of BB's and BC's though....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*You're All Very Welcome!*

I put up the poll and then created the new Genetics forum after the votes were in and the poll closed! 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thank You TERRY, I thought it was you,I hope that this .Genetic forum will be one where we all can learn. What makes PIGEON LIFE/PIGEON TALK so great is the fact that we have people from all areas of the pigeon world here. We can learn about our birds from more then one point of view,and we are able to better understand each other.* ..GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You guys should start a Gallery with photos. If you post them here in the thread, you'll eventually have to remove them to post more because of your limit. The Gallery has no limit or at least not one that you would reach any time soon............just a thought.
> 
> That is a good idea Renee. How would we go about doing that? I know there are some new features here, but I have to be spoon fed to be able to use them. Is anyone of you out there with the skills to create a Gallery space for this forum other than imposing on Terry. She has done a wonderful job of getting this set up for us.
> 
> Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I've thanked everyone but thanks again*

Special thanks to Terry for starting the poll. I just sat around and kept saying lets do it and people took care of it for me. Thanks again, to all.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Lovebirds said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should start a Gallery with photos. If you post them here in the thread, you'll eventually have to remove them to post more because of your limit. The Gallery has no limit or at least not one that you would reach any time soon............just a thought.
> ...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'm going to post several photos here*

Some for everyone to see what we are talking about and some for me to ask what the heck is this? I have several mystery birds that I hung on to and already posted some of them. Even after having so many pigeons and so many colors of pigeons, there are still many that I have not had and still don't fully understand. This is a hobby that you can spend a lifetime learning while being involved in it and still not know it all. That just makes it al the more interesting and even fascinating.

Right now, my computer is just limping along with an old hard drive and I've lost everything to a crash. Very frustrating. I'll be taking new pictures and backing everything up ASAP. Probably a new computer in the works but at least I can still get in here and yak with you guys.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ember, Ember, Everywhere .. and .. Not A Fire In Sight!*

Well, I'm seeing pigeons with Ember color EVERYWHERE now that you all have started this new forum and are discussing Ember. Of course, I am kidding, but all this talk about ember has gotten me to noticing unusually colored or unusually marked pigeons recently. I have a couple that I will try to get pictures of. Who knows .. maybe one actually has Ember! 

I'm glad you all are enjoying having this new forum. I hope to learn a lot from those of you who are in the know about genetics .. I certainly have no clue about any of it!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, I'm seeing pigeons with Ember color EVERYWHERE


Seeing birds and learning what colors and modifiers they carry will be a great learning experience. Post them Terry and we will see what we can learn about them.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> I have several mystery birds that I hung on to and already posted some of them. Even after having so many pigeons and so many colors of pigeons, there are still many that I have not had and still don't fully understand. This is a hobby that you can spend a lifetime learning while being involved in it and still not know it all. That just makes it al the more interesting and even fascinating.
> 
> Right now, my computer is just limping along with an old hard drive and I've lost everything to a crash. Very frustrating. I'll be taking new pictures and backing everything up ASAP. Probably a new computer in the works but at least I can still get in here and yak with you guys.
> 
> Bill


sorry about your computer Bill. Like you say, you can keep in touch in the meanwhile. I sure agree with your comment that you can spend a lifetime learning. I got a very late start and wish I had years ahead, but I don't, so am cramming in as much knowledge as I can while I can. Hope you can still post some pictures, even with your ailing computer.

Margaret


----------

